
Facebook users have no idea theyre using the internet - JoulinRouge
http://qz.com/333313/milliions-of-facebook-users-have-no-idea-theyre-using-the-internet/
======
mtmail
If I use WhapsApp or the weather app on my mobile or a VOIP phone I'm also
using the internet but would never all it internet because that's a app and I
(usually) don't care how data flows in the background.

~~~
Sharlin
Yeah. Internet is becoming more and more an implementation detail, an
invisible but omnipresent infrastructure behind most telecommunication
services instead of something you use explicitly - let alone "visit" like in
the dialup days. Walled-garden worries notwithstanding, I don't think this
trend is necessarily a bad thing.

------
xtrumanx
There are ads where I live by telcom companies that say "Use Facebook without
the internet".

I always assumed that it used SMS or USSD but can't figure out what the UX for
something like that would be like.

------
salibhai
Wow, this is very interesting. Adds to the debate about whether facebook
providing internet to the so called third world is self serving.

------
fit2rule
People don't know the definition of the word Internet. But then again, the
Internet has become more and more AOL'ified ever since that long, long
September ..

What I find frustrating is that people in my circle are less and less inclined
to send me an email and would rather just post a message on my wall. Its
getting to be pretty infuriating, to be honest. Trouble is, I don't see any
way around it - until some other competing service comes along to replace
Facebook, just like happened with AOL and Compuserve. But I think we're a long
way from that.

